# Yellowfin Tuna



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, first post although I have been a member for 2 years. Anyways, I need some advice. I have never eaten Sushi in my life, and I am not a fish fan other than fried catfish. which I absolutely love. However, I am trying to broden my horizons if you will. So last night my wife and I, along with a friend went to a sushi bar to eat. I ordered the yellowfin tuna sashimi. It was an 8 oz piece cut in to 1"x2"x1/4" thick slices. I tried eating a slice several different ways. I tried 2 small pieces raw, a piece with a slice of cucumber, and a piece dipped in a couple of sauces. I did not like it anyway I tried it. So, because I had mostly all of it still left, and it was $16 dollars, I didnt want to waste it, so I threw it on some ice and brought it home (not directly on ice, put the cucumber slices between it) and then put it in a plastic bowl and in the fridge. I am now wanting to try it cooked, but can only find recipes for actually steaks and not the small slices. I dont want to ruin it by over cooking it, and I want to try pan searing or frying it. I dont even like my steak medium or rare if that helps, I am more of a well or medium well done person.

So what do you recommend for a sautee and how long do I cook the slices?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Heat a saute pan with a little butter...not too hot. Sprinkle some sesame seeds in pan. Throw in tuna pieces, stir. Immediately turn off heat, remove pan and flip the pieces a few times as the skillet is cooling...no more than two minutes. Pour it over a bed of rice and side it with either salad or fresh steamed snap beans. Hope that helps!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

My favorite sandwich since I was a kid is tunafish. Unfortunately, I do not know how the tuna is prepared before it is canned. Poached?

The recipe given by stingle sounds great. 

I love sushi, and my favorite is tuna. I used to drag my wife to sushi places, but she has discovered that she loves cooked sushi, and California rolls (vegetables). Now she drags me to sushi restaurants.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Tuna gets kind of tough if it's cooked medium to medium well...that's why it is generally eaten raw or barely seared. if you want to eat it well done, you may want to make tuna salad out of it...fresh tuna salad beats the heck out of the stuff in the can. 

Personally, i like to slather a bit of wasabi on a raw slice and then dip it into a mixture of about 2oz of soy sauce with about 5 drops of sesame oil. I'm sure you tried dipping it in soy sauce...so you probably wouldn't like that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

You eat the nastiest fish that ever swims, a catfish but must have Tuna cooked to death? 

To each his own, my guess is its just not gonna work out for you. Good Luck.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> You eat the nastiest fish that ever swims, a catfish but must have Tuna cooked to death?
> 
> To each his own, my guess is its just not gonna work out for you. Good Luck.


Catfish may be nasty, but they sure are tasty. I would go for some fried catfish over raw tuna anyday!


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually the tuna turned out good cooked....


----------



## Cobia Tower (Nov 2, 2010)

wasabi and soy sauce makes one fine dipping mixture for sushi


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

jeepNfool said:


> Hey everyone, ...
> I have never eaten Sushi in my life, and I am not a fish fan other than fried catfish.....
> I ordered the yellowfin tuna sashimi. ....
> I am more of a well or medium well done person.
> ...


Order fish from Berger King - 

No really, since you state you DON'T like properly cooked meat then I would try cooked seafood (eel, shrimp tempura) in a sushi etc roll and once you become accustomed to that work to raw seafood in a sushi roll then try sashimi.

As for the tuna you'll overcook it and like it. All it needs is olive oil, salt and pepper with a wee bit o'heat. 

Stressless


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup, that is exactly what I did. It wasnt bad, still had a fishy taste to it. I have pretty much given up on any sushi, cooked or not.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sushi is good when rolled in corn meal and fried :thumbup:


----------

